# Sine v tool makers vise



## Dustin_Housel (Feb 14, 2017)

If you had to choose right now which one and why!? I'm sure both are mandatory but the sine looks handy

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 14, 2017)

both will hold work just fine, the sine vise allows for angular milling- but some makes of sine vises, you can't lay on its side
the sine vise is generally taller than its toolmaker counterpart, this a consideration for smaller mills that don't have a lot of headspace


----------



## Dustin_Housel (Feb 14, 2017)

Ulma Doctor said:


> both will hold work just fine, the sine vise allows for angular milling- but some makes of sine vises, you can't lay its side
> the sine vise is generally taller than its toolmaker counterpart, this a consideration for smaller mills that don't have a lot of headspace


Excellent point about laying on its side. I know at some point I'll buy both. Thinking sine first as I've yet to find a use for a tool makers for the operations I'm doing. Everything I do is accomplished in the vise, angle block or the rotary table

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 14, 2017)

The toolmakers vise is probably more rigid than the sine vise, but is less versatile.  Part of this depends on size as well.  Smaller toolmaker and sine vises can be fit in a larger vise, allowing angles, including compound angles, to be set during clamping the smaller vise in the larger one -- for smaller parts.


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 14, 2017)

Get the tool makers vise and a sine plate. or one of these.


----------



## Dustin_Housel (Feb 14, 2017)

kd4gij said:


> Get the tool makers vise and a sine plate. or one of these.
> 
> View attachment 226384


Oh wow. Talk about a handy old tool. You know I thought about the plate. I think you've got a great idea. I could clamp stuff to the plate or clamp the vise on the plate

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

